# help



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi All(especially those living the dream)
after reading through the forum on many occasions i have noticed that some comments make cyprus sound like a nightmare to live, I have visited paphos and larnaca , on numerous occassions and loved it, however having a holiday and relocating are two different things.

can someone please advise if the time is right do this with the water shortage, low wages and difficulty in getting jobs

my husband and i are in our early forties with kids now left home cheap holdiays for them then!

any advise would be appreciated before we put the house up for sale


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jacqui holden said:


> Hi All(especially those living the dream)
> after reading through the forum on many occasions i have noticed that some comments make cyprus sound like a nightmare to live, I have visited paphos and larnaca , on numerous occassions and loved it, however having a holiday and relocating are two different things.
> 
> can someone please advise if the time is right do this with the water shortage, low wages and difficulty in getting jobs
> ...


Hi Jaqui,
I have lived here for 4 years and love it. 
The water shortages havnt hit the area I live in which is North East of paphos but I believe that the Larnaca area has been hit very badly. However we have had some heavy rains the last 2 weeks so we are hopeful we will have a wetter winter and the water problems wont be as bad next year. Of course it is all in the lap of the gods. However despite the shortages this year no one has suffered too much and we have all done our best to preserve water as much as possible.
Wages are certainly lower than the UK but the lifestyle is great and if you shop sensibly and dont go mad with meals out every night most people seem to manage ok.
When we watch the news about the credit crunch in the Uk life here really feels good.
Feel free to contact me for any information you need.
regards
Veronica


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Hi Jaqui,
> I have lived here for 4 years and love it.
> The water shortages havnt hit the area I live in which is North East of paphos but I believe that the Larnaca area has been hit very badly. However we have had some heavy rains the last 2 weeks so we are hopeful we will have a wetter winter and the water problems wont be as bad next year. Of course it is all in the lap of the gods. However despite the shortages this year no one has suffered too much and we have all done our best to preserve water as much as possible.
> Wages are certainly lower than the UK but the lifestyle is great and if you shop sensibly and dont go mad with meals out every night most people seem to manage ok.
> ...


Hi vERONICA

thanks for responding my husband and i went over in the summer and managed with the water supply etc, we are due back for a week at the end of nov to see what cyprus is like in winter we are feeling the pinch with the credit crunch and the miserable weather i can't wait to move over but obviously we are doing our research i would hate to move over and 1 year later come back i had friends who went over in march this year and returned 3 months later they did no research and treated every day like a holiday! came back to england skint! any advice is appreciated and guess what yes its raining and cold enjoy your weekend in the sun we tried to buy some keo lager on the internet £34.00 for 6 bottles! but never mind we will soon be drinking it for a couple of euros............ hopefully


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

jacqui holden said:


> Hi vERONICA
> 
> thanks for responding my husband and i went over in the summer and managed with the water supply etc, we are due back for a week at the end of nov to see what cyprus is like in winter we are feeling the pinch with the credit crunch and the miserable weather i can't wait to move over but obviously we are doing our research i would hate to move over and 1 year later come back i had friends who went over in march this year and returned 3 months later they did no research and treated every day like a holiday! came back to england skint! any advice is appreciated and guess what yes its raining and cold enjoy your weekend in the sun we tried to buy some keo lager on the internet £34.00 for 6 bottles! but never mind we will soon be drinking it for a couple of euros............ hopefully


Or you can pop into the factory and go to the bar where there is a sign which reads something a long the lines of; "This is a brewery - beer here is free" - my wife and I spent several happy hours there.


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Or you can pop into the factory and go to the bar where there is a sign which reads something a long the lines of; "This is a brewery - beer here is free" - my wife and I spent several happy hours there.


Sounds good to me.................................


----------



## Susan Powell (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Jacqui. We love Cyprus and spend many wonderful holidays there in our apartment in Mandria. Can't wait to move for good.
Our daughter spent 6 months in Paphos and spent too much of it holidaying before finally settling down to a job and a rented apartment. When she was laid off for a while she ran out of money so came back to earn some more. BUT she's going back soon as, with the experience under her belt. Time for sunning, but time for getting stuck in first.
Like most places there's crime and shortages, but hey - have you had a good look at our great UK lately. If I had to be short of money here or short of money there I'd say take me to Paphos anytime!!! 
Most important of all is the Cyprus stress free way of life. Once you get your head into living like the locals, trust me you'll live longer too. Good luck - don't look back.


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

Susan Powell said:


> Hi Jacqui. We love Cyprus and spend many wonderful holidays there in our apartment in Mandria. Can't wait to move for good.
> Our daughter spent 6 months in Paphos and spent too much of it holidaying before finally settling down to a job and a rented apartment. When she was laid off for a while she ran out of money so came back to earn some more. BUT she's going back soon as, with the experience under her belt. Time for sunning, but time for getting stuck in first.
> Like most places there's crime and shortages, but hey - have you had a good look at our great UK lately. If I had to be short of money here or short of money there I'd say take me to Paphos anytime!!!
> Most important of all is the Cyprus stress free way of life. Once you get your head into living like the locals, trust me you'll live longer too. Good luck - don't look back.


HI Susan

I agree quality of life I am sat working from home its raining and my heating has gone i am awaiting for it to be fixed monday brrrrrrr! mind you a vodka this evening will help i live in great mongeham in kent off to bristol 2morrow m25 aaahhh enjoy i am envious lol!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Jacque, almost living the dream, flight on thursday hope i back on here a year from now saying its still great. You never know till you try , if you can go for it.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Susan Powell said:


> Hi Jacqui. We love Cyprus and spend many wonderful holidays there in our apartment in Mandria. Can't wait to move for good.
> Our daughter spent 6 months in Paphos and spent too much of it holidaying before finally settling down to a job and a rented apartment. When she was laid off for a while she ran out of money so came back to earn some more. BUT she's going back soon as, with the experience under her belt. Time for sunning, but time for getting stuck in first.
> Like most places there's crime and shortages, but hey - have you had a good look at our great UK lately. If I had to be short of money here or short of money there I'd say take me to Paphos anytime!!!
> Most important of all is the Cyprus stress free way of life. Once you get your head into living like the locals, trust me you'll live longer too. Good luck - don't look back.


I absolutely agree, if I had to struggle for money anywhere I would rather struggle in Cyprus than in the UK.
My husband and I have often said that if we fell on hards times here we would sell our house, buy a cheap apartment and live on the rest of the money till it ran out. We can always go back to the Uk when we are totally skint with nothing left to sell and get an old folks flat from the housing association
However as things stand at the moment I dont think that will happen as we are managing to make ends meet very nicely and with what we do we can continue working to supplement our pensions once we start to get them. Anyway the point I am trying to make is that the life here is great and I wouldnt swap it for anything if I can possibly avoid it even if the money was tight.


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I absolutely agree, if I had to struggle for money anywhere I would rather struggle in Cyprus than in the UK.
> My husband and I have often said that if we fell on hards times here we would sell our house, buy a cheap apartment and live on the rest of the money till it ran out. We can always go back to the Uk when we are totally skint with nothing left to sell and get an old folks flat from the housing association
> However as things stand at the moment I dont think that will happen as we are managing to make ends meet very nicely and with what we do we can continue working to supplement our pensions once we start to get them. Anyway the point I am trying to make is that the life here is great and I wouldnt swap it for anything if I can possibly avoid it even if the money was tight.


Hi 
Absolutely I would rather struggle there than here I love Cyprus and even though we live by the sea (kent) it is still just not the same I look forward to joining you all next year as the saying goes life is not a dress rehearsal and if you have never tried you have already failed!


----------



## Bertie (Nov 27, 2008)

Free beer at the Keo brewery?
i drive past there at 6.30 every morning, if i set off 1/2 an hour early on Monday do you think they'll be open?
lolol
never knew that, do they do it in the uk? no? i thought not.
Bet you don't see all the pensioners taking a dip in the sea at 6.30 in Kent eh? personally think they're mad, the waters freezin now brrrrrrrr


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

well been here since 10 oct, love it been busy sorting internet ect but still every morning i think wow we live here weather has been better than i thought (far better than the scottish summer,) yes we will have lean times you just have to live to your budget as we did at home.
so far water has been ok just do washing on the day its on no worries about getting it dry.
you will wait for ever if you want things to be perfect. We were lucky to sell in july so just went for it
daughter is here with partener in own apartment got full time job in 2 weeks, he is still looking but sure will get something in new year.if you can go for it.
Tricia


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I absolutely agree, if I had to struggle for money anywhere I would rather struggle in Cyprus than in the UK.
> My husband and I have often said that if we fell on hards times here we would sell our house, buy a cheap apartment and live on the rest of the money till it ran out. We can always go back to the Uk when we are totally skint with nothing left to sell and get an old folks flat from the housing association
> However as things stand at the moment I dont think that will happen as we are managing to make ends meet very nicely and with what we do we can continue working to supplement our pensions once we start to get them. Anyway the point I am trying to make is that the life here is great and I wouldnt swap it for anything if I can possibly avoid it even if the money was tight.


Hi 

we have just got back from phaphos and we stayed at the new coastal resort on tomb of the kings road i am glad we got to see paphos at this time of the year i see that altough lots of bars etc are empty they are still open vardas was one of them and they had only just put sunbeds away for xmas, it is not as bleak as you would think at this time of the year although jingle bells in greek with the sun shining was sureal my husband and I are still doing our research with work etc and when the housing market picks up hopefully we will sell in the meantime we will be booking our holiday back to cyprus for next year as we have made friends out there and now class this as our second home we tried living the week as if we were living there and found a lovely place that sells really fresh veg and fruit for a fraction of the price of the supermarkets called garden of eden and cant wait to relocate we got back to england -4 it was freezing so in the meantime merry xmas to all on forum i will raise a toast and carry on towards living the dream


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

glad you had a good time ,we live at bottem end of chloraka just off TKR . We used garden of Edan,when we stayed in universaal at our holiday home still use it from here as its the best meat&veg.Have a great xmas all the best with your plans for a move to cyprus. 
Tricia


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> glad you had a good time ,we live at bottem end of chloraka just off TKR . We used garden of Edan,when we stayed in universaal at our holiday home still use it from here as its the best meat&veg.Have a great xmas all the best with your plans for a move to cyprus.
> Tricia


Hi 
thanks for replying whilst we were there we met a lady who does the hairdressing salon at costal resort and she took us to the railway at cloraka her name is eleri do you go there? i can't wait to move as as i think that the pace of life would be great and if you shop round you can live ok provided you don't think you are on a long term hol i suppose that is easier said thank done we will press on as we are more adamant now at least i can now watch the final of x factor at the right time ha ha.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

jacqui holden said:


> Hi
> thanks for replying whilst we were there we met a lady who does the hairdressing salon at costal resort and she took us to the railway at cloraka her name is eleri do you go there? i can't wait to move as as i think that the pace of life would be great and if you shop round you can live ok provided you don't think you are on a long term hol i suppose that is easier said thank done we will press on as we are more adamant now at least i can now watch the final of x factor at the right time ha ha.


Hi ,Ihave passed the railway will get round to trying it . Still getting sorted moved into chloraka 4 weeks ago, yes life is good as long as you go with the flow its not uk things are different, mostly for the better.We were planning deaming of livining here for a long time still pinch myself to see its true
We got sky and try to stay up for all the soaps, but give in as i am up early dont want to miss any of the day.(so short in winter).If you want it to happen it can go with your budget, make it work life is to short ..
Tricia


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi ,Ihave passed the railway will get round to trying it . Still getting sorted moved into chloraka 4 weeks ago, yes life is good as long as you go with the flow its not uk things are different, mostly for the better.We were planning deaming of livining here for a long time still pinch myself to see its true
> We got sky and try to stay up for all the soaps, but give in as i am up early dont want to miss any of the day.(so short in winter).If you want it to happen it can go with your budget, make it work life is to short ..
> Tricia


Hi again

We have been to cyprus three times this year, i should imagine that you do have to pinch yourself i tried to stay up to watch the x factor and fell asleep it was on about 11ish your time did you move all your house contents with you if so what was the cost? and will you be working sorry to ask so many quuestions i think you can offer some invaluable advice.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

jacqui holden said:


> Hi again
> 
> We have been to cyprus three times this year, i should imagine that you do have to pinch yourself i tried to stay up to watch the x factor and fell asleep it was on about 11ish your time did you move all your house contents with you if so what was the cost? and will you be working sorry to ask so many quuestions i think you can offer some invaluable advice.


Hi yes we did move everthing (not white goods) in the end was not going to but was getting so little for stuff no way could i replace it all at onece .All went well have to ask hubby price , was worth it also put car on R/R off ferry from southampton, picked it up limmosal 3 weeks later no hassel,We rent out and look after holiday apartments ,(own one)so i am Mrs mop lol, We used to come over 3 times a year , tears all the way to airport ,Look at my pofile e-mail me contact on there if you want to chat cyprus , i know what its like you get back to uk just want to stay in contact with Paphos


----------

